# Quelle protection pour le news iPad



## Karat (21 Juin 2012)

Alors voilà je viens d'acquérir le nouvelle iPzd et maintenant il me faudrait une protection dans le style smartcase que me conseiller vous?
N'hésiter pas a me dire ce que vous pensez de votre protection en toutes objectivité 

Le prix n'est pas un problème je veut surtout une protection qui joue reelement dont rôle (donc qui protège comme il faut) Avec les fonctionnalités de la smartcase 
(les aimants qui allume et éteigne l'ipad, le pliages...)

Ensuite niveau film protecteur avant arrière , est ce vraiment utiles sur un ipzd qui va rester le plus souvent à la maison. 

Sur mon IPhone 4s j'utilise un invisible Shields avant arrières est ce que vous connaissez pour iPad? Si oui à t il le même aspect toucher que sur iPhone ainsi que d'aussi bonne qualité 

Sinon qu'elle film protecteur utiliser vous?

Sinon d'autres protections utiles pour l'ipad selon vous ?


----------



## cowpilot (23 Juin 2012)

Si tu pense que c'est la smart case qu'il te faut, alors fonce! En ce qui me concerne, smart cover et arrière transparent Targus. Protection impeccable


----------



## Tosay (24 Juin 2012)

http://www.accessoirespourmobile.com/housse-nouvel-ipad-4gi/120-nouvel-360.html

J'en ai déjà utilisé 3 pour mon iPad 2 et celle-ci est parfaite !!

N'hésite pas une seconde et fais-moi confiance  (je l'ai prise en noir)


----------



## cowpilot (24 Juin 2012)

Après chacun ses goûts c'est sur. Moi je n'aime pas ce type d'étui, je trouve ca trop gros et ça enlaidit l'ipad. Et bénéficie tu de l'allumage extinction ?
Tout dépend ce que tu cherches: protection maximum ou pas ?
Idem pas mis de film car j'ai peur de réduire l'effet retina, et l'écran. ':est pas si fragile que ça.


----------



## ZeChef (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
pour moi je pense que si tu veut une excellente protection je te conseil : smart cover pour devant : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD307ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc
puis une protection arrière transparente : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...-coque-nouvel-ipad-avec-smart-cover-lock.html
et enfin un film brillant pour l'écran car il existe beaucoup de film soit disant anti reflet ! mais du coup tu perd énormément sur la qualité de ton écran retina !! 
je te conseil celui qui ce pose très facilement et je t'assure qu'il n'y aura aucune bulle d'air : http://store.moshimonde.com/ivisor-xt-ipad.html


----------



## Tosay (25 Juin 2012)

Oui chacun ses goûts 

J'ai pris cette Smart Case car elle protège parfaitement mon iPad (y'a même un élastique pour la fermer complètement), la qualité est vraiment très bonne et j'ai bien aimé le fait de pouvoir la pivoter. C'est pratique pour certaines applications ou pour voir des films

Et oui elle possède aussi la mise en veille automatique quand je la ferme


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Juin 2012)

Pour moi une smart cover Piquadro achetée en Italie et pour les déplacements une house G form.


----------



## fantax (26 Juin 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Si tu pense que c'est la smart case qu'il te faut, alors fonce! En ce qui me concerne, smart cover et arrière transparent Targus. Protection impeccable



Pareil pour moi. Smart cover grise + arrière transparent Targus permettant de voir l'arrière gris clair de l'ipad. L'ensemble est élégant.


----------



## ktophe (26 Juin 2012)

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...ad/belkin_cinema_leather_noir_folio_ipad.html

Salut Moi j'ai celle ci. Elle est vraiment top, de bonne qualité, protège bien, bon contact dans les mains, l'ipad tient bien, facile à mettre contrairement à certaines, allume et éteind l'ipad quand on l'ouvre et ferme, je la recommande vivement

Pour ce qui est du film protecteur, je trouve que ça ne sert a rien. C'est compliqué à mettre, et ça fait moche. si tu est soigneux, l'écran ne risque rien, comme pour mon iphone 4 j'ai pas mis de film, ça fait 1 an et demi que je l'ai et il est nickel.


----------



## Herugul (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai celle-ci depuis décembre pour mon iPad 2. Le dos est rigide contrairement à la smart case. Je n'ai pas pu tester la solidité étant donné que mon iPad n'est jamais tombé 

http://www.fnac.com/Griffin-Housse-IntelliCase-pour-iPad-2-Black/a4073656/w-4


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

ju-perrin1984 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je vous conseils les housses proposées sur ce site, elles sont bien et originales
> 
> ...



3 posts, 3 pubs pour le même site........   "Je vous conseils" (sic) et "je le sort" (resic) on ne sait pas en quoi t'es étudiante mais quand on dit que le niveau décline.....


----------

